# Nascar Thunder 2004 Insufficient video memory



## LeimertPark (Jul 2, 2017)

Hello,

I´ve installed Nascar Thunder 2004 on my Windows 10 64bit Computer!So,every time i want to start the game 
it shows the message:Insufficient video memory detected.A minimum of 32MB of free memory required.
I´ve tried to run as an administator in Windows XP,Vista etc. but nothing worked.All drivers are up to date!

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7400 CPU @ 3.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 16191 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 730, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 1862 GB (1117 GB Free); D: 1863 GB (1039 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., PRIME B250-PRO
Antivirus: Kaspersky Anti-Virus, Enabled and Updated

Thank you for your help!


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

> I´ve tried to run as an administator in Windows XP,Vista etc.


Does this mean you've tried running it in Compatibility Mode for each of these operating systems under Win 10, or did you run it natively within them? Given its age and the specs, it might just be too old to run properly under Win 10, no matter how much you try to tweak it.

One way you could try it if you haven't run it natively is to virtualize a copy of XP on your Win 10 machine, presupposing you have a valid license for the former.


----------



## LeimertPark (Jul 2, 2017)

Yes,i´ve tried to run it in Compatibility Mode for each of these operating systems under Win 10.I´m really sur the game can run on a Win 10 Computer.On my old Windows 10 64bit Computer that i sold
Nascar 2004 was running without problems!The Videocard was the same.


----------



## LeimertPark (Jul 2, 2017)

So i´ve tried to run Nascar Thunder 2004 on a Virtual Win XP Computer.If i click the Nascar icon,i can see for just a second,then i get the same Message i get in Win 10.But in this case a minimum of 256MB of free memory requie´red!


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Did you install Virtual Win XP as part of the Win 7 installation? If so, I'm pretty sure that won't work properly. You'd be better virtualizing the OS using either VirtualBox or VMWare Player. However, bear in mind you need an XP installation DVD and a valid license for that.


----------



## LeimertPark (Jul 2, 2017)

No,i have installed Win xp in Virtualbox!


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Okay, good! Let's have a look at the settings, then. You can increase the available video memory used by VirtualBox if you follow these instructions.


----------



## LeimertPark (Jul 2, 2017)

The memory Problem is fixed.But i get a new message.No DirectX8.1 Videoadapters found.I´ve installed DirectX 8.1!


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Run *dxdiag* on the virtual machine and see if this can shed any light on the situation.


----------



## LeimertPark (Jul 2, 2017)

Icannot upload the dxdiag file.Which information are important for the Problem?


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Did you follow the actual instructions on the page I linked? It's moreso to test it out, and then we can look at seeing how to get it running properly in the vm.


----------



## LeimertPark (Jul 2, 2017)

Yes,i did it!tThe System shows DirectX 9.0.I installed 8.1!No peroblems in DirectX Files!The Display:The Driver vBoxDisp.dll is not digitaly signed.3D functionality not available!


----------

